# Very General Ground Turkey/Salsa Recipe



## giftedmadness (Jul 31, 2010)

A few years ago when I was manic I was making a homemade salsa that was heavy on fresh cilantro, lime and fresh jalapeno, when I had some ground turkey, fresh garlic, and dried chinese peppers cooking in EVOO next to it.  I also had some cooked lentils in the fridge, so I mixed all three together, then added some tomato sauce to all three to form a mix of lentils, ground turkey, and fresh, citrus heavy salsa.  I let it simmer and wow, it is amazing.  The recipe is pretty general and I can dig out the specifics if you need it but I'm sure any decent home cook can recreate this pretty easily.  Go easy on the lentils because there is so much fiber in them.  Let me know if you try this out, it's a classic signature dish for me that nobody fails to love.


----------

